# lining with trash bags



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I never predicted that we would sell this much at Christmas. I am making several batches today. I need to use cardboard boxes from Sams. I have read that they can be lined with plastic. 


can I use garbage bags? Any particular type?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

You can use any type of garbage bags, if you spread a little thick oil,,, such as vaseline in the box, the garbage bag will smooth out a little better.. less wrinkles in your soap.. but the box is ruined... I don't mind the wrinkles tho... makes it really look rustic and handmade..


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Just be sure if there is anything printed on the bag that you put that side down or it may transfer to your soap. LOL


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I have found the heavier yard bags to work better. I do not like the cheapo bags as they easily get holes in them. Had that happen a time or two. 
Tam


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks, do you guys re-use the bags?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:nooo I cut my soap in the tray. This cuts the bag and makes holes. 
Tam


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I just use cheap garbage bags and throw away after use.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Read your labels, some bags have been sprayed with pesticides.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Trash bags don't need to be food safe....not sure about body safe. I use plastic food wrap all the time in my kelsie molds, just on the bottoms since I don't have the silicone liners. The bottoms of the soap look so nice and come right out of the mold. They do need something sticky to hold the plastic down, but I can get it really, really smooth.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks you guys.


----------

